# install lion osx



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I have downloaded lion to my Snow Leopard OS X 10.6.8 have had an error message saying "This disc has S.M.A.R.T. errors This disc has a hardware problem that can't be repaired. Back up as much of the data as possible and replace the disc". I have never noticed a problem with my hard drive before so I am lost. Any idea what I can do now to install the downloaded and paid for Lion??


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

S.M.A.R.T. messages are directly from the hard drive hardware.
The disk may be failing or about to fail but you haven't noticed as it might not affect an area you are using (yet).

Best to do as it says and backup any important information now.

You can than use some other tools to do more thorough HD repair and analysis.

You don't have to worry about your Lion install.
You can backup the install program in /Applications and you can always re-download or you can make a bootable DVD from the download.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thank you for that verification, I will take my computer to an Apple agent and see what he can do. I have taken your advice and backed up everything. Again thank you
Cheers
Alison


----------

